# Ultra Racing install



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice job! Agreed - that rear tower bar is a bear to install, but well worth the effort. Car definitely handles more precise. I had the lower front 4pt and lower rear 2pt installed by a local shop. I still have the rear bar that goes across the "frame rails" to install.


----------



## Egyptian (Dec 13, 2011)

Have to say it's a a very noticeable improvement ...........can u tell me more


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

I am going to install a rear sway bar, rear strut mount and front sway bushings and end links. I am not going to bother with the front "strut bar" because it doesn't tie in the strut towers.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

The front strut bar alone makes a HUGE difference in my opinion. Could tell right away the difference. Looking forward to obtaining my rear bar. You left them white! I'm so sad lol!


----------

